# X trail noise when turning left.



## toddxtrail69 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi, 1st time on here! I've noticed a noise coming from my car when turning left or on a gradual left bend. The noise sounds like a humming sound and I initially thought the rear wheel bearing was on its way out. it sounds like it's coming from the drivers side (which would make sense as it's only there when turning left, my car is right hand drive btw) I took it to the garage today and they said they can't see a problem on any of the bearings (although I'm convinced they only jacked the car up and spun the wheel instead of taking it out 4 a spin to hear the noise) they did say the front ball joint is nakerd and needs the wishbone replacing at a cost of £200. There doing the work later in the week but I don't think that will solve the noise. Any ideas what it could be. Thanks


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

noise from the front in a corner that are speed sensitive are usually wheel bearing derived. Put it up on a jack and try to move the tire laterally. If there is play it is shot.


----------



## speedo6 (Oct 21, 2009)

The locking nut on the wheel hub has probably worked loose. This is a common problem on x-trail due to the lack of a locking pin. The locking nut can be easily disturbed by knocking the wheel. You need to attend to this quickly otherwise you will be up for a complete new wheel hub assembly plus bearing. Apply some locktite when you retighten the nut should stop this reoccurring.


----------

